# Catholic churches



## Di-brazil (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## missioneiro (Sep 18, 2008)

Holy Angel Cathedral - Santo Angelo - RS - Brazil, built between 1929 and 1970 in the same site where the old Jesuitic church was built in 1707 and the Colonial Church from 1860. Style: spanich barouque.



















That`s our best Catholic Church. Other nice churches are the 1st. Baptist Church, The Lutheran Church, Methodist Church and the Verzeri School Chapel.

 enjoy!


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Here's some Australian Catholic Churches.


St. Stephen's Cathedral - Brisbane, Australia (Consecrated 1864)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dadegroot/429206271/sizes/l/


St. Mary's Cathedral - Sydney, Australia (Consecrated 1882)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3909349790/sizes/l/


St. Patrick's Cathedral - Melbourne, Australia (Consecrated 1939)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/5cheherazad3/3734631556/sizes/l/


----------



## weston80 (Nov 5, 2009)

*Beautiful *


----------



## socrates#1fan (Jul 1, 2008)

In Indianapolis

Saint Mary's

































Christ Church Cathedral (oldest in city)
























The grand Scottish Rite Cathedral


----------



## socrates#1fan (Jul 1, 2008)

More Indianapolis
St. Johns Cathedral
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e0/St._John's_Church_in_downtown_Indianapolis.jpg
















Sacred Heart Cathedral

















There are more, but I'm lazy.

In Indiana

Lafayette, Saint Boniface








Saint Mary's









Vincennes Indiana
Oldest church in Indiana, which started in the early 18th century (building from the 1830's).








Sacred Heart of Jesus








Saint John's


----------



## stefano1895 (Dec 26, 2009)

the guadalupe basilica on mexico city


----------



## Zao821 (Feb 8, 2010)

*Poland:
*

*St. Mary's Basilica, Kraków:*


















*Łagiewniki Sanctuary, Kraków:*


















*St. Mary's Church, Gdańsk:*


















*
The Fara church, Poznań:*


















*
Wrocław Cathedral:*

















*
Jasna Góra Monastery, Częstochowa:*

















*
Basilica of Our Lady of Licheń:*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 2009)

*The Catholic Court Church to Dresden, Germany*

*The Catholic Court Church to Dresden, Germany*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/xdrachenkindx/4278064165/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4306059144/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4252361608/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ralfliske/4237440719/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ddaugenblick/4274200389/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/edisonimages/4231620608/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/redstonehill/4110738260/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/redstonehill/4109966919/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lorbass_68/3794817288/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lorbass_68/3794817600/sizes/o/


----------



## socrates#1fan (Jul 1, 2008)

More Indiana
Basilica, Notre Dame,

















Saint Joseph, southern Indiana









Catholic Churches in Oldenburg, Indiana

































Whiting Indiana
St. John









Southern Indiana Monasteries

















Saint Mary of the Woods College









Aurora, Saint Mary's








Richmond
St Mary's








St. Joan of Arc Catholic Church, Indianapolis








Holy Cross, Indianapolis








St Mary's, Greensburg








Saint Boniface, Evansville








Saint Benedict, Terre Haute








Before fire


----------



## wloclawianin (Apr 9, 2008)

*Poland*

*Cathedral Basilica of the Assumption of the Blessed Virgin Mary in Włocławek (XIV century)*













































*Church of Sts. Witalis in Włocławek (XIV century)*









*Church of Sts. John the Baptist in Wloclawek (XVI century)*
















(fot. uż. *jankowalski28*)


----------



## Zitterd02 (Feb 27, 2010)

One from my home town: Petrus-church in Sittard (the Netherlands)


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## ''Henk''uitBreda (Apr 16, 2009)

Church of our lady , Breda, The Netherlands


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Sacred Heart Cathedral, Denpasar, Bali, Indonesia* - good blend of church building and Balinese style of sclupturing 









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/85765536









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6920596408/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lukasheri/3219164879/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/iszcorner/10219295205/


----------



## Sachinviji (Jun 6, 2017)




----------

